# uphill --downhill



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Please tell me about uphill or downhill goats? I'm not in to showing. I look on web sites and theytalk about that. Pros and Cons!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

uphill refers to the goats shoulders...when standing they should have an uphill stance with a nice level back leading to a smoothly blended rump.

downhill is more the opposite.....the goat will have a steep rump and look like it's got a lift kit under it's butt :wink: "Jacked up"


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

You want uphill, not down hill. When looking at a goat, you look rump to shoulders.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you want uphill -- shoulders (withers) higher then their rump.


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

So downhills are culls?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been wondering why that is???


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

A topline that is more uphill allows a doe to have better body capacity, and also helps to support and distribute weight on the front legs better, it also gives the animal a finer appearance by making the neck look longer.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

What is body capacity? Does that mean better for having babies?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, body capacity is best for carrying kids as well as an overall appearance.


----------

